

Making 3D movies with Xtranormal--serious fun, not yet a serious tool - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2009/01/16/have-xtra-fun-making-movies-with-xtranormal/

======
tapinko
This is awesome... Incredible potential.

------
stcredzero
Witness the Flip video camera. Accessibility can be key. Being "serious fun"
often seems to be better than being a "serious tool."

------
Andi
I don't like it. You should trust a good text more than an avatar. You see
that they are just artificial creatures, because their speak sounds weird and
their eyes have no expression.

I prefer to read a good text, so I can define the speed I read it.

------
snorkel
Nice interface and you can try before registering. This would be great for
making custom cartoon clips for children if only the voices matched the
characters.

------
jamesbritt
Interesting, though not actually "3D movies".

------
ltimmerman
Fun story!

